# Horrible luck continues...



## Gomanson (Jul 30, 2011)

Our history:  New to rabbits.  We have a trio of Silver Fox.  

Our first breeding went like this: the proven doe had 8, fed some of them once or twice (maybe?) and all were dead before their first week.  The young first-timer had one stillborn and two big babies, which she completely neglected and they died within 3 days.

The second breeding went like this: the younger doe started nesting fine, which made us hopeful that this litter would go better than her last one.  She gave birth to a tiny underdeveloped fetus at 33 days.  Then tonight, at 34 days she gave birth to 3? underdeveloped stillborn babies, one normal size stillborn, and one live.  Very disappointing.  Meanwhile, the proven doe would not accept our buck until yesterday.  

I'm very pessimistic about the one surviving kit from the young mother.  It has been very hot here in Minnesota; most of the doe's pregnancy was low 90s in the day and humid 80s at night.  Could this be the problem?  Or does she likely just have genetic issues?  I'm not overly emotional about this whole deal, but it's very frustrating knowing how much time has gone by since we got the rabbits, and with nothing to show for it.  I don't know how much longer I can hold out.  The three we do have are looking a little more like stew every day...


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

Gomanson said:
			
		

> Our history:  New to rabbits.  We have a trio of Silver Fox.
> 
> Our first breeding went like this: the proven doe had 8, fed some of them once or twice (maybe?) and all were dead before their first week.  The young first-timer had one stillborn and two big babies, which she completely neglected and they died within 3 days.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your unfortunate luck.  It could be that the heat is affecting both your does.  Did the first time you breed both, was it hot?  Also the heat will affect the buck's sperm, which then could affect the kits IN the doe.  This I believe happens to all breeds of rabbits.  

BTW, just curious, why did you get involved in breeding rabbits?  Breeding any animal always comes with a gamble.  Ask any breeder about their unlucky stories.  Just go into the archives and you will see them, so you are not alone.  My suggestion is that you wait to see what the doe does that accepted the buck yesterday.  If it took in 30 days, which is the end of August, see what happens.  Unfortunately it's still in the Summer heat.   Not to be mean, but I hope it didn't take.  I feel you would have more success in the cooler months.  Breeders usually breed early spring/fall.  

I know it must be frustrating, and if you really can't hang on any longer, maybe it's time to just make them pets.  

Breeding any animal comes with no guarantee.  And getting into it for financial gain, well, that's a dream in itself.  IMHO, you have to love what you are doing, because these unlucky times do happen. 

I hope you luck turns around.


----------



## dewey (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, the hot weather alone could be enough to do it.....besides the hot weather kindlings & breedings, other deviations in what's considered the "gold standard" (especially for those new to rabbits) for successfully raising rabbits in regards to high quality feed, housing and its environment, prep, breeding methods, management, stock quality, and a secure, calm, environment, will play a huge role in the equation.  A deficit in only just 1 of those factors would lead to a lack of success (as most of us have discovered at some point then corrected as we've learned, and gone on to successfully raise rabbits) and major frustration.  

Rabbits are generally easy to raise by following some basice tried and true standard guidelines.  Before considering genetic reasons in my buns, I'd carefully inspect every other factor that's under my control in their environment, adjust any that are lacking, try again at the right time, and then go from there.  Lower quality breeding stock will often succeed nicely in the best environment, but even the best breeding stock will always fail in an environment that's lacking in a major factor.

If they're of decent stock and all other things are good in their environment besides the temps, then I'd def give them a good fair chance to see how they produce in proper temps, then decide from there.  It can be challenging at first but it's well worth it.  Hang in there.


----------

